# UCLA Interviews?



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Sixto (Mar 13, 2007)

What program are you interviewing for? Producing, Directing?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 14, 2007)

Directing.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 14, 2007)

Whoo hoo!! I got invited for an interview for UCLA's Producer's Program! I'm SO excited! I just got the email this morning to inform me that my interview is next Wednesday. Exactly 1 week! Eeks! But anyway, they sent me a couple of questions that I need to be prepared for. They're not your normal interview questions  I have to do my research...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow...they gave you producers an instruction email?  I'm Screenwriting, I interview next Saturday, and I have no idea what to expect.

I interviewed with AFI yesterday, it was so laid back, basically just a conversation.

Now I'm all nervous about UCLA.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeap. Scary, eh?  The questions are legit but not easy. I imagine that your AFI interview would be similar to the UCLA ones. Probably something about favorite authors/books, influential films. I got in touch with a UCLA alum and they were telling me, that these interviews, essentially, are the SAT tests for your personality. In his words, "Charm the hell out of them. If you can't...practice. Truth: You don't have to charm them, but BE PASSIONATE and be yourself." 

Some things to think about as you prepare for your interview. 

Mine's on the 21st!!


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 16, 2007)

My interview is 2 days away-- that was great advice.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

Winterreverie, good luck on your interview and let us know how it goes! PS. What are you wearing? I know people have already asked this question, but I'm having a hard time deciding what I'll wear since the weather will be warm and the film industry is known for dressing on the casual side. Business casual?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2007)

I wore a black pantsuit with a funky shirt underneath to my AFI interview in DC, it was about 80 degrees out.  It was so hot in the conference room that I took my jacket off almost immediately.

The four people I saw in the lobby were all wearing suits as well, a couple of producers and a couple of directors.

The gentlemen who interviewed me were wearing casual button down shirts and khakis.

I don't know, I was really nervous about what to wear, didn't want to be underdressed, but it was an interview, but I didn't want to seem bland.  

I say suits, personally, but I'm just a screenwriter from Ohio.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 16, 2007)

Definitely going business casual. The girl in their office Cecilia WIlmott(?) Said the interview was casual, but you still want them to know how important it is for you to get in.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

Winterreverie, let us know how it goes! Also, does anyone know if you'll find out right away about whether or not you got in? Or do you have to wait another couple of weeks to find out?


----------



## BrunoDP (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Folks... I'll have an interview w/AFI (MFA-Producing) on march 23. I was hoping that UCLA will call me around the same time, so I wouldn't have to go to LA twice (from Cleveland), but nothing from them, yet. Anybody there who got a call from UCLA in the last couple of days, or they are done with their selections? Thanks.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Bruno,

UCLA emailed me, specifically, I got an email from Ben Harris, who's the program rep. I don't think they call. So you can email him and see if they're done inviting people for interviews. Sorry it's not more helpful, but everything about film school is very elusive until you're in.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 18, 2007)

well that was exhausting... good, but exhausting. I guess I was really nervous since UCLA was my first choice. Come early to work out the pre-interview jitters. I recommend taking a long walk around the campus  prior to the interview (It's a really intimidating campus at first, but altogether gorgeous), especially the sculpture garden. Everyone i saw was dressed very business (the interviewers, however were very casual.) You'll be going into a little conference room with three faculty members and the graduate assistant. Parking structure 3 is very nice and close, but if you go on a sunday (like me) the only place to buy a parking pass is in the middle of campus (8 bucks). Have fun, good luck, and think good thoughts for me. Let me know how your interviews go.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 18, 2007)

Winterreverie, Congrats for getting through the interview  Hope it went well! Did they say when they would notify you?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think it went okay... I don't want to say one way or the other until I hear if I got in... I'm sure you understand-- not setting myself up for too much disappointment. But hey if we both get in you can produce my films. =P

They said we'd hear back in the end of april. Apparently I was in the first set of interviews and they have six more sets.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2007)

Bruno,
UCLA contacted me via email at the beginning of March, I interview on Saturday in NYC...that's where they're doing their East Coast interviews, they said. (I'm from Cleveland as well!!)  However, I'm a SW applicant, so who knows...

Winter,
Congrats on making it through!!  Six sets of interviews?  Wow.  And on a Sunday no less.  
I'm glad I wore a suit to AFI, it seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I think over dressing is always a better option than under dressing.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm...I think I may have to reconsider my planned outfit! I was planning on black pants, a nice shirt with a sweater vest over it or something. Oh and a killer pair of heels. It really does look better than it sounds  Is that too casual? 

6 sets of interviews - that's a lot. And wow! That's really late to be hearing about notifications! Late APril, eh? Hopefully since there are only 30 of us who get interviewed for our program, we'll know a little sooner.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd wear a suit, and keep the killer heels...I wore my favorite heels myself.

Late April IS pretty late.  Does anyone know how long we have to accept the enrollment?  Is it a week, a month, what?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 19, 2007)

The tone was very casual. Don't over prepare (I think I did!).


Rockstar, I wore a nice black dress and a tailored jacket and good wedge shoes. I also brought a dorky pair of tennis for wandering around the campus prior to the interview... if you do that, believe me, you'll need them.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice  If you don't mind me asking, what kinds of questions did they ask you? I know for the directing program, they asked you to prepare a pitch as well. But were there standard questions like strengths/weaknesses and how did you come to the realization that you want to be a [insert dream job here]?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 19, 2007)

Ask me this again in a private question-- not to be a jerk, but I don't want to give too much free info to other directing canidates who search this site. Actually, strike that, I was advised to do so by friends. =)

But since I know you're not going into directing I'll be glad to help you get the edge.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

sa,

the 24th is a SATURDAY!!

I'm pretty sure it was just a typo, but would hate for you to miss the interview.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 19, 2007)

Sa are you sure your interview is in May? They told me they'd have made a decision by April.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 19, 2007)

Sa, What program are you going into thats interviewing so late? I think they also group interviews by discipline.


----------



## sa (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm interviewing for MFA Production/Directing. They are holding interviews in NY on March 24-25. I'm sorry, I'm such a jerk for confusing you all. MARCH 24-25. I should learn that sneaking posts while at work is not good for you or me.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

Sa,

No worries, just wanted to make sure everything worked out for ya!!  I didn't even notice the MAY part, just the Sunday part.

Who's interviewing you?  I'm with Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter on Saturday.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

David told me in the initial email, actually.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 21, 2007)

Anybody else want to share their interview stories? Anyone have any new news?


----------



## rockstar (Mar 21, 2007)

So I had my interview today. It was definitely exhausting - I have been preparing for the last few days and mentally, I'm just tired. As mentioned by Winterreverie, it was pretty casual. I was surprised that they didn't ask me more questions and it felt like it was over really quick. But yeah, there weren't any surprises in terms of the types of questions they asked. Denise Mann, the head of the Producer's Program said that they were going to wrap up interviews these next couple of weeks and we should find out the beginning of April. SO yeah, that was my interview - overall, it went okay; but it's always hard to tell with these kinds of things, yeah?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 21, 2007)

I felt exactly the same way. Wiped out! And its true, people  keep asking me how it went and I say "Well I know it wasn't BAD but other than that I don't know much." 21 out of 65 is not good enough odds for me to make a decision. How can you know?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2007)

Aaaagh!  My UCLA interview is Saturday, I fly to Manhattan in eight hours.

I am so nervous.  I won't be back on before then, but if you think of it, try to throw some positive energy my way....

Thanks.

Jessica


----------



## ar (Mar 22, 2007)

> Posts: 33 | Location: Davis, CA


I applied to the Screenwriting MFA but haven't received an email or call. Does anyone knows if they're also interviewing Screenwritng MFA aspirants? Please let me know.... Does anyone knows if they're done with the selection?
Thanks


----------



## rockstar (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think I've heard anything about the screenwriting applicants yet. But I assume that most have been contacted already because interviews should be going on these next few weeks and in some cases, through beginning of April. Decisions go out in April. You can always try contacting the program rep.


----------



## ar (Mar 23, 2007)

thank you rockstar... we'll see what happens


----------



## Sixto (Mar 24, 2007)

I see some of you have already had your interviews. Mine is the first week of April. Im a candidate for an MFA in Production/ Cinematography, so I don't believe I am competing for any of your spots. I would like any input you gained on your interview at UCLA. It would be hghly appreciated! If you want you can just send me a message in private. Good luck to all!


----------



## sa (Mar 25, 2007)

Incidently, I had my interview with UCLA today for production/directing and they told me I would hear back after April 24.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2007)

I interviewed for UCLA's MFA Screenwriting program yesterday.

I was told I would be notified in mid-April.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 27, 2007)

Anybody have stories to share about how it went?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2007)

Like the AFI interview, it was laid back, I was dressed in a suit, the interviewers were dressed far more casually.

Basic conversation.  Why do you want to go here, what do you like, why do you think this is what you want to do...nothing too tough.

The main difference between this interview and AFI was that instead of just a few complimentary statements about my submission, I got lots of compliments, which felt good.

AFI scheduled in 45 minute intervals; UCLA scheduled every 20-minutes, though they were one full appointment behind when I arrived. They kept the guy before me in for twenty minutes, but I must have been the last one of the day, because they talked to me for about 35 minutes, and nobody was waiting to come in when I left.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I was the last one of the day too.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 27, 2007)

How wierd, me too. we talked for about 35-40 minutes.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2007)

In addition to that "last of the day" oddness, doesn't anyone else think it's weird that out of the very, very few chosen for interviews, so many of us are right here on this site?

I mean, the guy I met in the waiting room at my AFI interview is even here.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 27, 2007)

I was just thinking about that. In fact I mentioned to my boyfriend that "there was no way UCLA interviewed as few students as they say htey do, since I've met so many on the forums." 

At which point he gently reminded me that if they're on the forum they are likely as concerned (read crazy) about getting into school as I am and probably worked really hard on their applications and GPA in order to get in. If you didn't work like crazy to get in, why would you care enough about the acceptance process to go online and look it up.

Makes sense, no?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah, you're right.  The only reason I found this site is because I googled "What to wear to AFI MFA interview" when they called me for the interview!!


----------



## rockstar (Mar 28, 2007)

Does UCLA waitlist? Since their admissions rate is so low for each of the programs, I wonder if the spots are just left unfilled if accepted applicants decide not to go there...


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 28, 2007)

I would imagine they would have too. They schedule pretty sctrictly for having exactly 21 directors etc. If anyone declines acceptance they'd have to fill that spot pretty fast.

But then again, who's going to turn down UCLA?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 28, 2007)

Um....me.

If I get into AFI.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 29, 2007)

That's a big if... how many screenwriters do they accept?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2007)

28.  AFI's no bigger an IF than UCLA in my mind.  I got chosen to interview at both...it's so weird to be feeling so good about things.  Being chosen for the interviews renewed my confidence, I gotta admit.

Hey, I know this has been discussed before, but the guy who went in before me at UCLA was dressed like a total slob.  I was in a funky suit.

On one of my more well-read blogs, I got ripped apart for using "typical female ploys" in my interview by wearing makeup and a suit, when I'm usually as big of a slob as the guy who went before me.

I didn't have any doubts about wearing a suit, especially after AFI, but now I'm wondering...


----------



## ndakoulas (Mar 29, 2007)

Umm... it's an interview; you're supposed to try to look presentable.  If you have a good-looking suit, then why wouldn't you wear it?  I'm a guy and I definitely would have tried to dress myself up a bit.  I feel bad for the slob before you (well I guess I don't feel  _that_ bad), because if he didn't care enough about the interview to clean himself up for just that one day to make a good impression, then how much does he really care about the opportunity that's being presented to him?  Good for you for showing that you take your opportunity to go to a prestigious film school seriously.


----------



## Sixto (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree, everyone knows that the interview setting isn't a real representation of how you are on a daily basis. It is a test. If you pay attention to details like how you dress, your responses to questions, and your behavior in a stressful situation, say like an interview that will determine wthe rest of your life, then maybe you will put that much attention to detail in your work, such as screenwriting, producing, or cinematography. I read that a job interviewer said he judges the people he interviews in the first 5 seconds based on their shoes, an often overlooked article of clothing. He said if someone takes the time to make sure their shoes are nice and clean, then he feels that may be a reflection of the attention to detail in their work. Interesting, i know im gonna be wearing nice and shiny black dress shoes! =)


----------



## cinema (Apr 9, 2007)

I interview for UCLA's directing program (MFA) on April 21st.  Can anyone tell me what faculty members I might be interviewed by?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 9, 2007)

The Director interviews are not staying consistant. The only faculty thats almost certain you will interview with is Rory Kelly. The others in the interview panel change with availability.


----------



## wcarnahan (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anybody else interviewed for Cinematography?

I hear they only let in 2-3 people... pretty crazy odds.


----------



## cinema (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Winterreverie.  I hope we both get in. I had no idea that Rory Kelly had directed _Sleep with me_.  It's a pretty cool movie.  It'll be interesting to have a conversation with him and his colleagues.


----------



## Sixto (Apr 10, 2007)

I interviewed for Cinematography, wcarnahan. I think that number is pretty old, becuase when I interviewed on Saturday they had the numbers on the sign in sheet. I think it said something like they interview 30 people for about 15 spots. They interviewed all day Saturday, the only day of interviews for Cinematography. I feel it went pretty well, but you never know, i'm pretty nervous. Did you interview?


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 10, 2007)

They definitely only accept 2-3 cinematography students at UCLA.  I think they get around 100 applicants, interview 20, and accept 2 (or 3).  For directors, they interview between 60 and 70 and accept 18. 

Very bad odds indeed.

Yossarian


----------



## Tima (Apr 10, 2007)

Who here is NOT a California resident? 

Who here is?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 10, 2007)

O-H....


....I-O


----------



## sa (Apr 11, 2007)

New York resident....I've heard UCLA accepts 21 directors...


----------



## cinema (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a North Carolina resident....originally from Europe. I've heard they accept 21 directors too.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally posted by Yossarian:
> They definitely only accept 2-3 cinematography students at UCLA.  I think they get around 100 applicants, interview 20, and accept 2 (or 3).  For directors, they interview between 60 and 70 and accept 18.
> 
> Very bad odds indeed.
> ...



Not true. I know for a fact they accept 21 directors, so chances are your odds on cinematographers is off too.

I'm from California Tima


----------



## rockstar (Apr 11, 2007)

Tima, I'm a California resident.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 11, 2007)

> Not true. I know for a fact they accept 21 directors, so chances are your odds on cinematographers is off too.



  That is not what I was told on the phone or when I went in for my interview.  I was told they admit 18 directors and 2-3 cinematographers.  Thus the total number of students in the production track is either 20 or 21.

  It is true that UCLA's web page states that it admits 20 (or 21) people for the production/director track, but it says nothing about the production/cinematography track.  So either they completely forgot about the cinematographers or they combined the two. 

  UCLA's MFA page is itself evidence that they combined the two.  If you click on the production/directing link, it takes you to a single page which is titled:

MFA PRODUCTION/DIRECTING
MFA PRODUCTION/CINEMATOGRAPHY 

Anyway, I would be very happy if I was wrong and they admitted more since that would only improve my chances.

Also from California,
Yossarian


----------



## sa (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually, now that you put it that way Yossarian, I wouldn't be surprised if you are right. There is this weird combination of the two disciplines at UCLA that I still don't understand. I guess I would concede that it is possible that the cinematographers are included. Anyone else have ideas on this?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2007)

I got into UCLA!!

Just got the email!


(Screenwriting!!)


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 11, 2007)

Jayimess,

Do you know if your status changed on the UCLA website? Or is there correspondence only through email and mail?

(*proud, jealous, and still waiting...*)


----------



## rockstar (Apr 11, 2007)

Jayimess, Congrats! 

Winter, I'm still waiting too even though they told me beginning of April...could be any day now.


----------



## surlymonkey (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey winterreverie,

At least in my case, the grad decision page still says that no decision has been made. In the acceptance email, it said that a hard copy letter would follow in the mail, and to expect an "official" notification within a few weeks. 

They requested a decision by May 4th and said "Your notification informally will assist us in completing the process of students who will be attending". I'm not sure if they officially put people on a waitlist right away, or just let more people in as they get declinations?


----------



## Tima (Apr 11, 2007)

CONGRATS JAYIMESS! Very happy for you!


----------



## sa (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats UCLA acceptees! Congrats Jayimess. Surlymonkey, did you also apply for screenwriting or directing? Has anyone from the directing program heard as well?


----------



## wcarnahan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats awesome congrats on getting in.

I am from Souther california too. Yes I interviewed for cinematography, I think it went very well, but I guess I will really find out in the next two weeks or so... Not sure if anyone else has heard from the cinematography yet as far as acceptance?


----------



## Sixto (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Jayimess!

Originally posted by Yossarian:
They definitely only accept 2-3 cinematography students at UCLA. I think they get around 100 applicants, interview 20, and accept 2 (or 3). For directors, they interview between 60 and 70 and accept 18.

Very bad odds indeed.

Yossarian

Also NOT True on the Cinematography numbers!

When I interviewed last Saturday, they had it written on the form that they would be accepting 15 people out of 30. It also said that they traditionally had only accepted 2 to 3 people for Cinematography, but as the program grew and interest grew, they have accepted more people over the years. Those numbers were from when the Grad program in Cinematography just started. Also, I talked to Bill McDonald and Tom Denevoe, the two head Cinematography professors about the website, and they said not to go off of it, and it hasn't been updated for quite some tiem now. I checked and the most recent dates on there are from like 2003. Anyways, I also have a friend who is an undergrad at UCLA, and this person whom talks to the professors on a daily basis said, that out of the 30 applicants scheduled to interview for Cinematography, only 28 showed up. So that just increased the odds, 15 people out of a total 28 choices. PM me for more info, i'd like to know what you talked about, because I heard that 3 applicants talked about the same doc subject and that they thought it was rare and interesting, and they are thinking of bringing those 3 in together so they can make a more powerful film, on the same subject 3 different perspectives.

Also from Cali!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Jayimess,
> 
> Do you know if your status changed on the UCLA website? Or is there correspondence only through email and mail?
> ...



Still says no decision has been made...last update to my app page was 10.18.06.

No need to be jealous!!  You'll get in...I have a feeling.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Rockstar!  They told me mid-April, I assumed it would be next week...today's email took me by pleasant surprise.

Surly!  Congrats as well...does this mean I can have your spot at USC?  (haha)  What do you think an "informal" notification means?  I need a finance package, I need to hear from AFI before I make any decisions.

Thanks, Tima!!  

Sa, Thanks to you as well.

WCarnahan, thanks...good luck.

Sixto...thanks so much.  Good luck with Cinematography...


----------



## surlymonkey (Apr 12, 2007)

sa - I applied to screenwriting. It seems like production/directing candidates haven't been notified yet.

Jayimess - Well, you obviously don't need my spot at USC, but someone's gonna get my spot at UCLA!  

I'm guessing "informal" notification means they just want us to email them back with our plans since it sounds like the UCLA grad division might be slow about sending "official" paperwork.

Good luck with AFI!  I'm sure you'll get in there too.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Sixto,
You had me convinced for a minute about the cinematography numbers but I looked at the form they handed out titled:

MFA Specialization in Cinematography
A Brief Overview, 2006-2007

It says in the second paragraph:

"Currently 2-3 MFA students in Cinematography are admitted each year with 10-15 MFA Cinematography students enrolled at any time."

So I think the 15 admits you mentioned might be coming from all 4 years of the graduate production program.  I guess it's possible that they changed their minds for the 2007-2008 year but it would be pretty odd to hand out such inaccurate information the day of the interview.  Does your form say something different?  Maybe they realized their mistake and printed out updated handouts for the people that interviewed in the afternoon?  

Somewhat confused,
Yossarian


----------



## Sixto (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Yossarian, 

You are right, my form does say the same thing as yours. I'm now confused myself, because I was always under the impression that they picked more than 2 - 3. I don't think they would jump from 2-3 to 15 admits  in one year, so I'm gonna assume your right. But that form is for last year, so maybe they admit more? Anyways, Best of luck! 
What did you talk about on your interview, and how do you think it went?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> I got into UCLA!!
> 
> Just got the email!
> ...



Wow... so we might be there together next year.  Is it your first choice??


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2007)

Nope, it's either tied for second with USC(Wait listed) or third.

First is AFI...can't wait till Monday.


----------



## rockstar (Apr 12, 2007)

So I got antsy and emailed the program rep today to check on the decision status. 

He replied: Thanks for your email. The committee hasn't made a final decision yet. So you haven't missed any letter or email. We should hopefully know within the two weeks. Thanks!

Well I guess it's a good thing so far that no news is good news. I guess I'm just a little annoyed that they told me they'd know by the beginning of April but they still haven't made a decision and they'll know "within the two weeks" whatever that means. Gah! Producer's Program, you're driving me crazy!!


----------



## Lily (Apr 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Nope, it's either tied for second with USC(Wait listed) or third.
> 
> First is AFI...can't wait till Monday.



Just curious Jayimess, why AFI?  What's your focus?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2007)

Why AFI?  I was blown away by the rigorous conservatory program...I'm approaching grad school as an opportunity to make screenwriting my job, a very expensive job I have to pay to do, but I'm sure you know what I mean...and AFI fits that vision perfectly.  

I find it interesting that the women you interviewed with said they isolate the writers.  My understanding is that the writers create the scripts that the producers and directors bring to life.  Each new class of fellows is like a production company...I was very excited at the prospect of seeing my work produced on a regular basis, if at the very least only during boot camp.

Meanwhile, during my interview at UCLA, it was indicated to me that the writers are isolated.  Any interaction with other disciplines is on your own time.


----------



## Lily (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayminess-
By isolated I meant that yes they may (being the operative word) produce your scripts, but even if they do you don't get to be involved.  They will shoot it, cast it, and rewrite as they see fit.  But yes, you are on point when you say it's just like the 'real thing' because it really is that way in the industry.

Did you know that only 25% of scripts get produced there?


----------



## Lily (Apr 13, 2007)

Please don't get me wrong-AFI has a great program that has fostered so many amazing careers.

And I actually agree with you about UCLA, they do isolate writers as well.  Which, I guess, is why I'm more drawn to the NYU/Columbia approach.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2007)

Lily, 

I was invited to guest direct an advanced film class production this semester at my alma mater.

I'm currently directing someone else's script.  It's the hardest thing I've ever done because the writer is in the class, and she had a set vision that has conflicted with mine on many occasions.

I want to write.  I want to see my work produced.  

Even if none of my scripts are chosen, the opportunity is very much there...not so at UCLA.

And no matter what, I'm writing, writing, writing.


----------



## Lily (Apr 13, 2007)

Jayimess-

I just saw your film... it was really great and quite stunning.  Thanks for sharing!
(FYI, my shorts, when you do watch them, are extremely silly and border on vulgar, so be warned)


----------



## sa (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey folks,

I'm actually at UCLA today visiting the department waiting on my MFA directing decision. Cecelia Wilmott isn't here today but someone in the equipment office told me that the total number of directors and cinematographers admitted is 21. Seems like a good source..


----------



## BrunoDP (Apr 16, 2007)

Did anyone get into UCLA (accepted) without an interview? Any program... just wondering... Thanks.


----------



## rockstar (Apr 16, 2007)

Bruno,

I'm pretty sure that everyone who gets accepted has gone through an interview as it states on the website that finalists get invited for one. I've never heard of anyone (including alumni) who have gotten in without one.


----------



## BrunoDP (Apr 16, 2007)

I've been reading postings on this forum (not only UCLA), and someone did say that he/she got in without an interview. I cannot find it now, but I'm sure that I read it (couple of weeks ago). I think it was someone at Chapman... not sure...


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 16, 2007)

That was me for CHapman. And no CHapman did not interview me, but UCLA did.


----------



## BrunoDP (Apr 16, 2007)

See, I was right (for Chapman). It is possible to get in without one, isn't it...


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 16, 2007)

Some schools know who they want without an interview. I think to some extent the ones that do interview us also know who they want before the interview...

UCLA however says they interview all finalists. No easy in there.


----------



## dahinducow (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an interview this Sunday for MFA directing at UCLA.  I agree with Winterreverie though.  Part of me has a feeling that they know how interested they truly are already.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2007)

DHcow, glad you made it over here!

Best of Luck!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 19, 2007)

Yay AJ, no longer lurking...


----------



## cinema (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an interview this Saturday for UCLA's directing program (MFA).  I'm still surprised that I was selected as a finalist because I didn't spend much time and energy preparing my application materials.  I guess I didn't believe they could realistically “measure” my potential by reading my treatment (two pages long!!) and statement of purpose.  So I wrote my treatment assuming that my short piece of prose would find its new home in some trash can.  But it didn't.  Did committee members like my “wild” style of writing?   Or did they like some other aspect of my application?  Who knows”¦ 
Anyway, the more I think about these film schools, the more I'm convinced that their ways of selecting the “right” people are intrinsically flawed.  It's all so helplessly subjective, and many talented people will inevitably be rejected.  This is probably what makes me so nervous.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## BillyD (Apr 19, 2007)

Cinema,

I think you're right.  That's one thing I noticed about UCLA's application materials.  They really don't ask for much.

I just can't believe they're still interviewing...they're sure taking their time!

Anyway, good luck.  I'm sure you'll be great.


----------



## cinema (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you, BillyD.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2007)

That's funny...UCLA got more of me than anybody...but I'm a screenwriter...I loved that no page limit rule.

Good luck, Cinema.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 19, 2007)

I think there was a huge defference in what was required for Directors and for screenwriters. The directors had very specific guidelines and serious constraints on the materials they sent in. I kind agree with the other directors, the application materials requested for us probably didn't give UCLA much to go on.

In hind sight I would have applied backwards Screenwriting at UCLA and Directong at Chapman)

Aw well...


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 19, 2007)

BTW guys this is the last weekend for interviews. we should all know by tuesday... eek!


----------



## sa (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys, rory kelly told me that will probably be deciding sunday night..


----------



## dahinducow (Apr 19, 2007)

That makes me nervous for those interviewing Sunday evening aka me.  Hopefully they won't think that I am fresh in the their minds b/c I just interviewed.
Hmmm...


----------



## Ilis (Apr 20, 2007)

perhaps that is a good thing...you will be fresh on their minds...anyway, good luck! i interview on saturday morning...i wish i had also found this site sooner...it would have been easier to deal with all this waiting....!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that people find this site typically just before they interview... we all probably search the same things online "UCLA interview questions" or "What to wear to my AFI interview?" I think thats pretty entertaining...

I interviewed the first weekend at UCLA-- I am probably long since forgotten by them...


----------



## rockstar (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh gosh. I hope Producer's find out soon too because I really can't do all this waiting. It just surprises me that they've taken this long to decide on 15 people out of approx 30 interviewed. But I read somewhere (this was awhile ago) that UCLA, I can't remember for which programs, put together a team - people who will work well together. Or maybe I'm just making things up, I don't know...

Winter, I'm pretty sure I interviewed the first week as well. Gah. Hopefully the cards I sent will be sitting on their desks while they decide so they'll have something to remember me by.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 20, 2007)

How bad do I feel, I told aj (dahinducow) that the weather was going to be "nice and moderate" in California for his interview-- and look at it now! Its freaking raining. I officially suck.


----------



## dahinducow (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, it was warmer in the midwest.  I prefer it cool out anyway haha.  My hometown gets so hot in the summer.  Sweating = icky.


----------



## sa (Apr 23, 2007)

Got a call from Rory Kelly today, got accepted to the UCLA Directing program! Apparently 18 directors were chosen...


----------



## rockstar (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats on getting in Sa!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! WHen did he call you?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 23, 2007)

And are you leaning toward columbia?
 or NYU?


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 23, 2007)

> Apparently 18 directors were chosen...



Ha! I told ya!  
Congrats sa!
Good luck to all the rest of you - I didn't quite make the UCLA cut.

Yossarian


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry if my last post freaked people out. I did not apply to the directing program, but to the cinematography discipline.  We heard a week and a half ago via email (at least those of us who didn't get in). I have no idea how the directing program notifies people. Good luck all!

Yossarian


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats, Samina!!


----------



## sa (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeay! Thanks for the good wishes guys. I got the call yesterday around 5pm NYC time.

I'm deciding between UCLA, Columbia and NYU (I'm waitlisted at NYU). I've decided I don't want to go to USC and UT Austin (where I also was accepted) and didn't want to go to AFI anyway (where I got rejected). I have to say I feel lucky...

In terms of where I'm leaning, I think Columbia is an outstanding program for directing and of course writing, and I connected with the students and faculty there, but I am a photographer and am having trouble with the idea that I would be in a program with very little or no cinematography training, even though I want to direct. That makes me lean toward NYU, but holding out for waitlists is painful stuff...If Columbia had stronger cinematography courses, I would definitely go there.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the UCLA interview? I'd really appreciate the help!


----------



## xi (Apr 24, 2007)

Seem all of you from America.Hi, I comes from China. Is there anyone from other countries?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 24, 2007)

I just spoke to Rory Kelly-- All first admit Directors were notified yesterday--

So hello waitlist...

And Goodbye UCLA.

I know a few people intend on turning them down-- so there's a good shot, but I know exactly how Jayimess felt about USC.

I  don't want a school who only wants me if someone else turns them down.

Its a good thing I sent out my intent to register for Chapman yesterday.

*Cheers


----------



## cinema (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, Winter.  This is not good news because I didn't hear from them yesterday either. 
Did he tell you that you weren't selected? Anything about the waitlist?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 24, 2007)

He said my interview and application were great "No worries there" but-- there were only 18 spots. So I believe other waitlisted people should be contacted today or tomorrow.


----------



## dahinducow (Apr 24, 2007)

I am on UCLA's waitlist for the directing program.  If anyone is pretty sure they are not going to UCLA but got accepted I hope you decide soon for other student's sake.
Congrats everyone that made it!  Who is all waitlisted?


----------



## Ilis (Apr 24, 2007)

i also got into the directing program! anyone else going to ucla??


----------



## sa (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm going to start a thread on the UCLA MFA film programs. I'd like to hear what people think of them.


----------

